# how do I "embed" my pictures



## dubyadd

i want to "embed" my pictures in an email instead of just "attaching" them. How do I do this. I run xp home, 512 ram, 1.7G and 80G hard drive


----------



## cwwozniak

I believe you need to create an HTML formatted e-mail message instead of a plaintext message. Then insert your picture files into the message as desired.

Depending on the recipient's e-mail client software and preference settings, the pictures may still show up as attachments.


----------



## wilson44512

i use thunderbird for my emails an it has that option


----------



## ranjikvp

First of all what is the mail cliet that you use. Change the E-mail layout to HTML.
If using web based email then open the image file Ctrl + A(select image), Ctrl + C (copy image) & in the email page Ctrl + V(paste image) should paste the image as the content of your email


----------



## dubyadd

cwwozniak said:


> I believe you need to create an HTML formatted e-mail message instead of a plaintext message. Then insert your picture files into the message as desired.
> 
> Depending on the recipient's e-mail client software and preference settings, the pictures may still show up as attachments.


i use yahoo mostly and receive both embedded pics and attachments all the time. I do not see any option to switch between html and plain text? I have tried the copy and paste method and get the picture to appear in the compose window but when i sent it out all i get is a box with a little square in the upper left hand corner?


----------



## dubyadd

wilson44512 said:


> i use thunderbird for my emails an it has that option


any ideas for yahoo users????


----------



## dubyadd

ranjikvp said:


> First of all what is the mail cliet that you use. Change the E-mail layout to HTML.
> If using web based email then open the image file Ctrl + A(select image), Ctrl + C (copy image) & in the email page Ctrl + V(paste image) should paste the image as the content of your email


I use yahoo and tried the copy and paste method but it won't send although i do get it to appear in the compose box....then all i get is a empty box in the receiving mail with a small box in the upper lleft corner


----------



## CTPhil

I think the short answer is that you can't imbed photos with Yahoo! mail. So far, Yahoo! seems to be strictly web-based, so you can't configure it to use an email client on your computer like you can with other web emails like Gmail.


----------



## Knotbored

Outlook Express mail has a menu item "INSERT" to include picture in the body of mail.
(FILE/EDIT/INSERT/VIEW etc)


----------



## wilson44512

dubyadd said:


> any ideas for yahoo users????


 i have tried every thing i could think of. with yahoo an found nothing yet. so what i did was.
since the free yahoo wont let you use pop3. i went ahead an got yahoo mail plus. for 20 bucks a year. its worth it to me. why?
* No graphical ads, so you can focus on the task at hand
* No promotional taglines in messages you send  just more of you coming through
* With 2GB of mail storage  it's virtually unlimited!  you'll probably never have to delete another email message
* Send and receive text and attachments up to 20MB per message  share more photos, more documents, whatever you like!
so now i use thunder bird to recieve an send messages. for yahoo an gmail.
gmail an thunderbird work together with out having to pay for gmail.
an so far thunderbird is the only thing i have found to inbed the pic in it.


----------



## wilson44512

Knotbored said:


> Outlook Express mail has a menu item "INSERT" to include picture in the body of mail.
> (FILE/EDIT/INSERT/VIEW etc)


http://help.yahoo.com/mail/pop/pop-06.html


----------



## dubyadd

i just hated to do it but i opened up outlook at your suggestion and am embedding pics just fine...out look is just so complicated. maybe if i use it more it won't be, thanks for the help!!!!!!!


----------

